# I like to cook / I like cooking



## Kael_1994

저는 프랑스 음식를 요리하고 좋아해요 
I like to cook french cuisine
저는 프랑스 음식를 요리하는 것을 좋아해요
I like cooking french cuisine. 

I am curious that if they are both correct to use in Korean? and which one is more common to use in Korean, because in English they both are correct. But I fell like that I would more likely to use the first one in English, because there is "french cuisine" in the sentence. I would either say "I like cooking" or " I like to cook French/Japanese/Chinese food" 

Also, do you need to add 의 after 프랑스 ?


----------



## t k

저는 프랑스 음식를 요리하고 좋아해요 --> This means "I cook and like French cusines."
I like to cook french cuisine
저는 프랑스 음식를 요리하는 것을 좋아해요
I like cooking french cuisine. --> Thiis is a correct translation of the line above and the same as the second line.

I am curious that if they are both correct to use in Korean? and which one is more common to use in Korean, because in English they both are correct. But I fell like that I would more likely to use the first one in English, because there is "french cuisine" in the sentence. I would either say "I like cooking" or " I like to cook French/Japanese/Chinese food" 

Also, do you need to add 의 after 프랑스 ? --> No. Adding it would leave the meaning the same, but no Korean would do it.


----------



## Kael_1994

t k said:


> 저는 프랑스 음식를 요리하고 좋아해요 --> This means "I cook and like French cusines."
> I like to cook french cuisine
> 저는 프랑스 음식를 요리하는 것을 좋아해요
> I like cooking french cuisine. --> Thiis is a correct translation of the line above and the same as the second line.
> 
> I am curious that if they are both correct to use in Korean? and which one is more common to use in Korean, because in English they both are correct. But I fell like that I would more likely to use the first one in English, because there is "french cuisine" in the sentence. I would either say "I like cooking" or " I like to cook French/Japanese/Chinese food"
> 
> Also, do you need to add 의 after 프랑스 ? --> No. Adding it would leave the meaning the same, but no Korean would do it.



Hi, thank you so much for the reply. I am a bit confused about translating "to" from English to Korean 

So if I want to say "I go to swim" 
저는 수영하고 가요. 
저는 수영하는 것을 가요.  
so the second one will be correct?


----------



## t k

저는 수영하*러* 가요. --> I go swimming / I am going, to do some swimming
저는 수영하*고* 가요. --> I swam and I am going
저는 수영하는 것을 가요. --> It does not make sense.  을 is used to introduce a direct object as in 밥을 먹어요


----------



## Kael_1994

t k said:


> 저는 수영하*러* 가요. --> I go swimming / I am going, to do some swimming
> 저는 수영하*고* 가요. --> I swam and I am going
> 저는 수영하는 것을 가요. --> It does not make sense.  을 is used to introduce a direct object as in 밥을 먹어요


Thank you very much for your answer


----------

